# Sticky  We have an official Facebook group!



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Link doesn't work for me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Man too bad I don't have Facebook. Lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Link worked for me, can I add the accept response was quick.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Jon!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I will never go into any spacebook.......


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Will there be one for Cruze Diesel specifically?


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Joined. Then realized I don't even have a photo of my ECO on facebook so had to add one.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

trevor_geiger said:


> Man too bad I don't have Facebook. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Bullet said:


> I will never go into any spacebook.......


Cool I dont feel left out! Nonfacebookers unite!

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol my fb is for my live stream account mainly lol I love stream video games.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just sent a request


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got accepted before I could get to page 2 of this thread.


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

I sent a request

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Bang.....Johnny on the Spot (Andrei) approved in 20 seconds.


He's quick. Like robot quick.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Just great, another place on the interweb for me to go and waste time at. Thanks guys. And instant approval too! :tongue:


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the add!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just hit the link and was sent to the after hours thread, is that the right one as I have been on it for some time?


----------



## stratis1974 (Jan 28, 2018)

I sent a request !Thanks!


----------

